# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال درباره رشته پرستاری

## javad1013

این رشته هرسال چقد باز نشست داره و چقدر دانشگاها پرستار زن یا مرد تحویل میدن؟؟

----------


## javad1013

یعنی هیـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــچ اماری نیــــــست؟؟؟

----------


## AM24

> یعنی هیـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــچ اماری نیــــــست؟؟؟


در هرسال پرستار زیادی فارغ التحصیل میشن ولی 80%میرن خارج

----------


## javad1013

> در هرسال پرستار زیادی فارغ التحصیل میشن ولی 80%میرن خارج


خــــــــارج؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## AM24

> خــــــــارج؟؟؟؟


بله کشورهای زیادی پرستار رو میخوان از ایران که حقوقش خیلی زیاد وساعت کارش خیلی کم هست.

----------


## javad1013

> بله کشورهای زیادی پرستار رو میخوان از ایران که حقوقش خیلی زیاد وساعت کارش خیلی کم هست.


مثلا عراق و افغانستان؟؟

----------


## AM24

> مثلا عراق و افغانستان؟؟


داداش شوخی میکنی نه آفریقا!!!!(آفریقا شوخی بودها)
کانادا استرالیا انگلیس وبعضی کشورهای اروپایی

----------


## erfancrepsley

مخصوصا انگلیس

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

راست میگه دوستمون پسر داییم با فوق لیسانس پرستاری مشهد چون زبانش عالی بود الان داره تو بیمارستانای منچستر کار میکنه

----------


## Zahrayooo

برای قبولی در رشته پرستاری در دانشگاه سراسری چه رتبه و ترازی احتیاجه؟

----------


## amir.h

up+دوستان کسی اطلاعات بیشتری در این مورد داره؟ آخه من به پرستاری علاقه دارم و زبانم هم خوبه و میتونم تافل یا آیلتس بگیرم امیدی برای خارج رفتن توی این رشته هست؟ دانشگاه ها توی این موارد باهم فرق دارن؟

----------


## mahsa rohani

سلام....
میخواستم ببینم کسی میدونه منطقه ی 3 رشته ی پرستاری رو باچ تراز و رشته ای میشه قبول شد؟؟؟راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## ciiiin

[QUOTE=mahsa rohani;692141]سلام....
میخواستم ببینم کسی میدونه منطقه ی 3 رشته ی پرستاری رو باچ تراز و رشته ای میشه قبول شد؟؟؟راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم[/QUOT

سلام من یکی از فامیلامون با 6000منطقه 3 آزاد پرستاری علی آباد قبول شد.سراسری وتوسایت قلم چی میتونی ببینی.

----------


## mahsa rohani

عزیزم من دختردایی خودم با 8000منطقه 3 دولتی آورد چطوری اقوام شما با6000 پرستاری آزاد آورده جالبه

----------


## hldvlpln

> up+دوستان کسی اطلاعات بیشتری در این مورد داره؟ آخه من به پرستاری علاقه دارم و زبانم هم خوبه و میتونم تافل یا آیلتس بگیرم امیدی برای خارج رفتن توی این رشته هست؟ دانشگاه ها توی این موارد باهم فرق دارن؟


بله امیدی هست(الان) ولی فرضا تو قبول بشی امسال 4سال طول میکشه تا فارغ تحصیل بشی تا اون زمان برنامه های مهاجرت ممکنه تغییر کرده باشه.
تازه به این سادگی ها هم نیست اگر بخوای بری کانادا یا استرالیا باید گواهی NR اونجا رو بگیری که کمی زمان میبره و باید حداقل یه 15 هزار دلاری هم داشته باشی تا توی این زمان مصرف کنی.
اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد مهاجرتApplyAbroad Forum

----------


## ciiiin

> عزیزم من دختردایی خودم با 8000منطقه 3 دولتی آورد چطوری اقوام شما با6000 پرستاری آزاد آورده جالبه


نمیدونم والا این چیزیه که خودش گفت برامون شایدم راستشو نگفته!!!!!

----------


## amir.h

> بله امیدی هست(الان) ولی فرضا تو قبول بشی امسال 4سال طول میکشه تا فارغ تحصیل بشی تا اون زمان برنامه های مهاجرت ممکنه تغییر کرده باشه.
> تازه به این سادگی ها هم نیست اگر بخوای بری کانادا یا استرالیا باید گواهی nr اونجا رو بگیری که کمی زمان میبره و باید حداقل یه 15 هزار دلاری هم داشته باشی تا توی این زمان مصرف کنی.
> اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد مهاجرتapplyabroad forum


میشه بیشتر در مورد nr توضیح بدید؟ 15 هزار تا واسه چیه؟
ضمنا من میخوام کارشناسی رو هم خارج بگیرم فک کنم کمتر طول بکشه

----------


## bahman seraj

> نمیدونم والا این چیزیه که خودش گفت برامون شایدم راستشو نگفته!!!!!


ایشون منظورش اینه که با رتبه های خیلی بدتر فامیل شما پرستاری دولتی اوردن ازاد که دیگه سهله فامیل شما حتما به عمد خواسته ازاد بخونه وگرنه با این رتبه به راحتی میتونست دولتی بیاره اینم کارنامه ها.
مشاهده کارنامه های کنکور سراسری | گزینه دو حتی بالای 10000 هم دولتی شهرستان میتونید بیارید

----------


## sahar95

مگه نگفتن دیگه  سال بعد پرستاری نمیگیرن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mamad org

> مگه نگفتن دیگه  سال بعد پرستاری نمیگیرن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نگفتن نمیگرن....گفتن علاوه بر ازمون سراسری 95 بیمارستانا یا مراکز خصوصی هم میتونن کمک پرستار بگیرن دقت کنین کمک پرستار اما بعدش ک دیدن اعتراض دانشجویان پرستاری بلند شدا همه شلوغ کردن حرفشونا عوض کردنا گفتن ن ما ک نمیگیم بیمارستانا بگیرن ن ما با این قانون ظرفیت پرستاریا بیشتر میکنیم تا کمبود پرستار جبران بشه و در هرصورت فقط با ازمون میگیریم و ظرفیتا رم با این کار زیاد میکنیم.....کلا عامیانه گفتم ک همه درک کنن

موفق باشید

mamad org

----------

